# Warp Art



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I would like to know if anyone can find good images of an artist's interpretation of the Warp. I understand it is supposed to be unfathomable but I still would like to see how someone might depict it. Or maybe you have found some art that just resembles the warp. Like this, I bought this shirt yesterday. It's a death metal band called The Black Dahlia Murder.
http://mintees.com/files/tees/4/45601/800x400-thing.jpg
As soon as I saw it I was like, "Oh hell yeah that looks like the warp lol"

Now of course we have seen the images from codexes of the different realms of the Gods, but I'm more interested in the chaotic, shapless, nightmarish pictures, ones like the one I linked; there's no definite form and it just looks like, well...chaos!


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

I always imaged it as a green and purple haze, much like the auroa borialis. Sadly, I cant sketch.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd imagine that it would be not much different from that of our dimension aside from areas controlled by the entities of Chaos. At least, that's the only way a person would be able to associate it in even the wildest of artistic expression. Our minds naturally chase after some form of order, though Chaos offers little in that way. Yet it supposedly does both at once.

I'm not a fan of the band you posted, but the artwork is right out of The Thing. Brutal stuff.


----------

